# Chief Petty Officer Collin Thomas, 33 - SEAL



## peefyloo (Aug 20, 2010)

From: http://www2.timesdispatch.com/news/2010/aug/20/sealgat20-ar-464087/

The Department of Defense today said a Virginia Beach-based Navy SEAL was killed in Afghanistan.

Chief Petty Officer Collin Thomas, 33, of Morehead, Ky., died Wednesday during a combat operation in eastern Afghanistan, the department said.

Thomas was serving with a SEAL team from Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek.

A Navy statement said Thomas had been awarded a Purple Heart and two Bronze Stars in his 13-year military career.

"Collin Thomas was a brave American patriot and an incredibly gifted Navy SEAL," the statement said. "His tireless professionalism, inspiring passion for life, and humble demeanor made him a role model for all who knew him. We are deeply saddened by this tremendous loss of a brother in arms."


----------



## Muppet (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in peace SEAL.

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace SEAL.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP Chief Petty Officer (SEAL) Collin Thomas


----------



## Scotth (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP Chief


----------



## Headshot (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest Easy


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rest in blessed peace. May his family, friends, fiancée and Team mates find comfort.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP Chief.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## car (Aug 20, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP Warrior. Blue skies, we have the watch. We willl do you proud!


----------



## tova (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Manolito (Aug 21, 2010)

Fair Winds and Following Seas Chief May your loved ones find peace in your memory.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 21, 2010)

Fair winds, and following seas.  Your dedication and sacrifice will never be forgotten.  Thank you.....


----------



## Vegas (Aug 21, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rest In Peace Chief


----------



## Bellona (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP Shipmate.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 23, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## pardus (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP SEAL.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 23, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas warrior


----------



## Gun-Toting Diplomat (Aug 24, 2010)

Rest easy brother


----------

